# We lost our Jack....please see post 82.



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We lost our precious little Jack today.
We are so devastated and so heart sick, just lost. Life will never be the same.
This is for you baby boy, our hearts will forever be broken.

Golden Memories
They say memories are golden, well, maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories, I only wanted you.
A million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died.
In life I loved you dearly, in death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place no one else could fill.
If tears could build a stairway and heartache make a lane.
I'd walk the path to Heaven and bring you back again.
Our family chain is broken, and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us back one by one, the chain will link again.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you hugs.

Linda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Marsha :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 
God, I am so sorry my friend. Jack was and is so special, oh I am so sorry.
I am here if you need anything, just let me know, please.
Sending so much love and so many prayers for you and Bob and family.

I love you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Marsha, I am soooo sorry. My heart is breaking for you. I cry as I type.

We love you ~ :grouphug: 

Rest In Peace, sweet, sweet Jack. You will never be forgotten.

All our love,

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Raul, Gulliver, and Coby


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thats awful. :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your lost....:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Marsha, 

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. May he rest in peace 

Erin and Hunter


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jun 13 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790366


> We lost our precious little Jack today.
> We are so devastated and so heart sick, just lost. Life will never be the same.
> This is for you baby boy, our hearts will forever be broken.
> 
> ...



Oh, how precious a face. Your post brought tears. :smcry: 
My heart is with you. :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Marsha I'm sorry :grouphug: Jack was beautiful! I hope you find peace that he is resting now with all the other little fluffies.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: I'm sorry. Rest in peace sweet Jack. I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain & grief.Please know you will be in my thoughts & prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marsha i'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss! May Jack rest in peace. :grouphug: :Flowers 2: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marsha I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.

RIP little Jack


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Jack. May God hold him in his arms and give you comfort. :bysmilie:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

God Speed To Baby Jack

WHEN TOMORROW STARTS WITHOUT ME 

When tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see;
The sun will rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me.
I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,
Remembering how I'd lay my head
In your lap that special way.
I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too.
But when tomorrow starts without me.
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name
And petted me with her hand.
She said my place was ready,
In Heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly love.
But, as I turned to heel away,
A tear fell from my eye,
For all my life I never thought
That I would have to die.
I had so much to live for,
So many sits and downs to do,
It seemed almost impossible,
That I was leaving you.
I thought about our lives together,
I know you must be sad,
I thought of all the love we shared,
And all the fun we had.
Remember how I'd nudge your hand,
And poke you with my nose?
The frisbee I would gladly chase,
The bad guy, I'd "bark and hold".
If I could relive yesterday,
Just even for awhile,
I'd wag my tail and kiss you,
Just so I could see you smile.
But, then I fully realized,
That this could never be;
For emptiness and memories
Will take the place of me.
And when I thought of treats and toys,
I might miss come tomorrow,
I thought of you and when I did,
My dog-heart filled with sorrow.
But then I walked through Heaven's gate,
And felt so much at home;
As God looked down and smiled at me,
From His beautiful golden throne.
He said, "This is eternity,
And now we welcome you,
Today your life on earth is past,
But here it starts anew.
I promise no tomorrow,
But today will always last;
For you see, each day's the same day,
There's no longing for the past.
Now you have been so faithful,
So trusting, loyal and true;
Though there were times you did things,
You knew you shouldn't do.
But good dogs are forgiven,
And now at last you're free;
So won't you sit here by my side,
And wait right here with me?"
So when tomorrow starts without me,
Don't think we're far apart.
For every time you think of me,
I'm right there, in your heart. 

~author unknown~

I have added him to the memorial - so sorry 

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/view_...medium=text_url


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.....It breaks our heart to know you are suffering by losing little Jack!! Rest in Peace Sweet Baby!!!
Feel better soon Marsha and Family!!

Love and hugs, CeeCee, Rain and Dianne


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Marsha, I am so so sorry!!!!! May Jack forever rest in peace, he was a blessing and I know he lived the most wonderful life with you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marsha - I'm so sorry. Hugs to you and the family.

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm so very sorry about (Jack)!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. I know how much you loved Jack and how special he was. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you both Bob & Marsha. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, Marsha, I am so sorry to hear this. I'm sitting here with tears for you and sweet little Jack. 
May time go by fast for you, because only time will heal your heart.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am so sorry to read about the loss of Jack

(((hugs)))

Kat


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so sorry about Jack, please take comfort in the fact that he is at Rainbow Bridge now, playing, healthy, happy and waiting for the day he will see you again :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Marsha,

I am so sorry for your loss of Jack :grouphug: I am so sure Ellie will welcome him at the bridge, she likes boy's and love's to play. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm sorry.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Debbie


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:grouphug: Marsha, there is never a right time for our babies to be sick, or to leave us. No matter their age, our age, etc. They take a part of us when they go that can never be replaced. I know that only time will soften your heartache. I am so very sorry for all of you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Bob & Marsha, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet lil Jack. May God wrap his arms around you and you find comfort in Jack's memory. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

:grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry Marsha. Hugs to you and your family.
I've always found this comforting.

Death is nothing at all.
I have only slipped away into the next room.
I am I and you are you,
Whatever we were to each other, that we still are.
Call me by my old familiar name,
Speak to me in the easy way which you always used.
Put no difference in your tone,
wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow,
laugh as we always laughed 
at the little jokes we enjoyed together.
Pray smile, think of me, pray for me.
Let my name be ever the household word
that it always was.
Let it be spoken without effort,
without the trace of a shadow in it.
Life means all that it ever meant,
it is the same as it ever was.
There is unbroken continuity,
why should I be out of mind
because I am out of sight?
I am waiting for you
somewhere very near
just around the corner.
All is well.
~Henry Scott Holland


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Gentle time will heal our sorrows.
Sophacles

I am pretty new here and don't know you, but wanted to say how sorry I am for the loss of your precious Jack :heart: 
Sunnie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jun 13 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790472


> I'm so sorry Marsha. Hugs to you and your family.
> I've always found this comforting.
> 
> Death is nothing at all.
> ...


Oh Brit, that was beautiful.

We love you Bob and Marsha. I'm continuing prayers for you ~ :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww Marsha,

I am so sad to hear the news. I know he was ill and you did every thing you could. The pain of loosing him will lesson with time but our memories will never fade. I know he is at the bridge with Ben playing, looking down on us. Ok now I am crying....it is never easy. I am so sorry for yours and Bob's loss.

Hugs and licks from ours to yours,
Nancy, Cassie, Pink, Huey, and Will Lee


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of sweet Jack. Rest in Peace little one.... :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Bob and Marsha ....

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you. May God bring you both comfort and peace. 

Your tribute to Jack is beautiful. I am crying with you.

Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Dear Bob and Marsha,
I hope the pain and sadness of loosing Jack passes swiftly and all the happy memories of loving him are always with you. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My deepest sympathies. May his memory be a blessing.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Bob & Marsha, I am so very sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: :heart: 

Dear Bob and Marsha, I am so very, very sorry! 
I am so glad he had you two as parents to help him through life.

Sending much love, Sue


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Jack, but I always say to the ones I am losing that this is not goodbye forever but, "Til we meet again"
So this is for you, Marsha and Bob "til you all meet again"

Hugs :sLo_grouphug3: 
Lucy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. :smcry: Remember that Jack is now free of pain and waiting for you at The Bridge. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Marsha and Bob, I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :heart: Rest In Peace sweet Jack :heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish there was something I could say to help ease your pain. Your Jack will be missed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: I am sooooo sorry :smcry: I wish I could give you a big hug, I know how your heart is breaking. I'll remember you in my prayers


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Bob and Marsha,
I am so sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you. Rest in Peace little one. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so so sorry! I teared up as I read your post,.... but totally lost it when I scrolled down and saw Jack's darlin' little face. I know you are enduring a pain like no other. So wish there was a way that we could just take it away, but that just isn't possible. 

Just allow yourelf to mourn .. time will come ,I promise, where the pain isn't as bad as it is today. You will get to a place where when thinking of Jack the memory will be of a happy time and not the saddness of today. For now Jack will allow you to mourn for he knows its necessary.. but in time he'll tug at your heart, he'll remind you of of something to make you smile. he'll let you know he's really not all that far from you after all. 

In the meantime know that others understand and hurt with you and pray comfort will come to you.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss :grouphug: 
RIP sweet JACK


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so sorry... I pray the Lord heals you and your family. Our babies are so very precious to us.

xox


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm heartbroken for you, Marsha and Bob. I'm grieving with you. God bless you all. 
Poor Chase and Ozzy, too.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marsha and Bob - I am truly sorry for your loss. Jack was a very special little man.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Jack.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Jack.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marsha, I am so very sorry you lost your sweet boy, Jack. May he rest in God's arms and find peace. I pray God grants you relief from your pain soon. My heart is so full of sympathy for you. Rest in peace dear Jack.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Jack... :bysmilie: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We are so sorry for your loss.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm soooo sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so truly sorry....


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Jack. [attachment=53831:big_hug.gif]


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

My heart aches for you, Marsha - I know the pain too well, and every time I read of the loss of one of our SM babies, it all comes flooding back. I wish I
could think of the words to comfort you, but I don't know if there are words...only time. RIP, sweet Jack - your family loved you so much. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thinking of you all still. Can't seem to get you off my mind. :bysmilie: 

You all are in my deepest prayers.. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my! I'm so very sorry. I know the ache in your hearts, and the void left in your home. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

[attachment=53834:dog_sympathy_card.jpg]
Rest in Peace sweet boy.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you lot s of hugs!!!!

I am so sorry.. :grouphug:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Dearest Marsha and Bob,

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of Jack.**







*
*
No words can say how we feel at the loss of our precious babies. :crying: 

May God grant you and your family strength and peace in the days to come.

I will say a pray to Chloe to look after him at the Bridge and to show him around.** rayer: ** rayer: *

*He will be waiting for you at the Bridge.

Hugs and prayers coming to you 


Dede and baby Katie


*<div align='center'>[attachment=53837ost_407...49034688.gif]


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jun 13 2009, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790532


> I wish there was something I could say to help ease your pain. Your Jack will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Marsha and Bob
Even though we did not agree on some things We do agree on our love for our furbabbies, and I am trueuly sorry for your loss of Jack!!
Heather
Kaia , Gucci,Rascal, Mia, And Zoey(the min pins)


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Jack. Such a sweet little face. May GOD comfort you and wrap little Jack in his arms.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I just read this, hugs to you Marsha, I know how much Jack meant to you, he's at the bridge now happy and romping around ..


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Marsha and Bob, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Jack.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Marsha, my heart is broken for you and Bob. :bysmilie: I'm so sorry for your loss of Jack. What a handsome guy he was. :wub: :wub: :wub: Please know that your SM family is here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: My thoughts are with you and Bob.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Marsha,

I am behind as usual. Please know that I hurt with you. The poem really hits home. Thank you for sharing Jack with us. May God ease your pain, and protect those precious memories.

Barbara & Zippy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Marsha and Bob,

Words can not express our sorrow for your loss. We are so terribly sorry. :grouphug: 

Steve & Peg


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Jack. :grouphug: Jill


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh I am soooo sorry~!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I thank you all from the bottom of our hearts. You have no idea how much this means to us.

Our baby had liver failure and was bleeding, there was no hope. With the help of our Vet sweet Jack cuddled in my arms and went to the Bridge oh so peacefully with Mom and Dad both talking to him and telling him how he was loved.
We are still so lost and Chase and Ozzy have had such a difficult day. 
Before we left for the Vet yesterday we held Jack with his brothers so they could say good-bye. I really feel they know and are grieving also.

I am holding the clothes I wore that are a mess but it is all I have of my precious boy right now and I can't let go of that.

Deb did such a beautiful job with the memorial and we are so pleased she put Jack there with all the sweet babies that were waiting for him at the Bridge.

Thank you all for caring so much.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Bob and Marsha, I am so sorry for the loss of sweet Jack...

Bobbie, Deuce and Jeter


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bob & marsha, I am sooooo sorry to hear of your loss :grouphug: 's to you both , rest in peace little Jack :bysmilie:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending hugs your way. I'm so sorry for your loss. He will always be with you.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Jack. My heart is broken for you. 

My prayers are with you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jack. Hugs and prayers for your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss :grouphug: May all your hearts find eventual healing with the precious memories of your dear Jack that can never be taken away. Love that poem Deb :smcry:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss and hope that your happy memories with Jack will comfort you during this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Jack. :bysmilie: Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Marsha, I am so sorry that you lost Jack. It's so sad. :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

We are so very sorry you lost your boy. Our hearts are breaking for you.

VERY sincerely,

Tom & Becky
Lilly & Charlotte


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bob and Marsha,

My eyes are filled with tears reading this. I know how much you loved sweet Jack. May he rest in peace at the Bridge with all our beloved babies that have crossed over. I pray that in time your hearts will heal and your tears turn to smiles when you think of your beautiful Jack. Please know that we are all thinking of you at this very difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

BOB and Marsha i am so sorry , i wish i could do more than just prayers and hugs :grouphug: jox


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Bob and Marsha, I am just now reading this and am heartbroken :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

I am so sorry. I know the pain must feel so overwhelming and I wish there was something I could say or do for you. Sweet little Jack is at the Bridge happy and running yet looking down at you wishing you would be okay. I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

RIP sweet angel Jack. You are so very loved.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. :smcry:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My sincere condolence to you and your family on the loss of Jack. We never have them long enough. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh I am very sorry for the loss of your precious jack :bysmilie: 
I hope you will get over the hurt and have many lovely memories of your little baby.

:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Jack. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear sweet Jack. I know this has hit you hard........(((HUGS)))


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I haven't been on in awhile, I just read about your precious Jack, i am so sorry for your loss, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know that Jack's ashes are buried in our (His) back yard. He has a new Praying Hands Hosta and a metal Fairy Marker next to his grave. We know his soul is forever...in our hearts, minds, and in God's hands.

He is "Home" and where his Earthly remains belong.

Thanks again to all of our SM Friends for their condolences and prayers. 

Bob & Marsha
Chase & Ozzy


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I am very sorry for you loss also, hugs and prayers
Jeryl & Kruze


----------

